# McCartney - Hamilton



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Paul McCartney
July 21
FirstOntario Centre
Hamilton, ON.


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

One of the few living (still) legend musicians I've yet to see. This might have to happen.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

What? He can't fill the Skydome anymore?


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Yeah, no thanks.

I just battled it out with my wife over going. She thinks I'm made out of money. 

I need Paul to go away.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

I've seen him 3 times, worth every penny, and it wasn't cheap. Odds of getting tickets direct are slim to none.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

McCartney?.. Is that the guy Kanye made famous by letting him play on one of his songs?


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

vadsy said:


> McCartney?.. Is that the guy Kanye made famous by letting him play on one of his songs?


I'm not sure, but I know he starred in this video with Beck (a famous indie singer):


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

PreSale just announced. Use code BACKSTAGE tickets are pricey for this one, but if you want to go...


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> PreSale just announced. Use code BACKSTAGE tickets are pricey for this one, but if you want to go...


Yeah, the wifey says she saw $1500.00 ea for 8th row or something crazy like that.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

allthumbs56 said:


> Yeah, the wifey says she saw $1500.00 ea for 8th row or something crazy like that.


That price should get you drinks and apps before soundcheck, soundcheck (where he plays for about an hour), a VEGETARIAN dinner, and then the concert. It should also get you up to the second row. 1st row is $2K.

You also get some pretty decent swag.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

adcandour said:


> That price should get you drinks and apps before soundcheck, soundcheck (where he plays for about an hour), a VEGETARIAN dinner, and then the concert. It should also get you up to the second row. 1st row is $2K.
> 
> You also get some pretty decent swag.


I had a chance to see the Beatles for $6 in 1966 but passed. I think I need the 2K more than Sir Paul does. Maybe I'll invite him to catch me play when he's in town - I'll even make sure he can get by the bouncer.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

I just got tickets for Hamilton. 

have never seen him before, I had to go!!


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

bolero said:


> I just got tickets for Hamilton.
> 
> have never seen him before, I had to go!!


He is worth seeing for sure - even with his vocals getting a little shaky. I saw him in Toronto years ago just after he started incorporating all the Beatles music into his act. It was glorious and as close to seeing the Beatles as I'll ever get.

I just can't get over the prices these days.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

I agree, I've had it with ticket prices for big venues

ticketmaster basically cranked up their prices to get a piece of the scalper action. it's gone from 30-50 to 100-250 depending on seats, face value!!

screw that.

I think I paid $80 for Mcartney. They are up in the stands somewhere, facing the stage. That venue is small though, so it's not like stand seats at Skydome


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

I'll be there too. Well,...I'm driving my wife and son there and staying over as well (I refused to pay to see him again). 

I'll need to find a hotel. I've got a good friend over there, so hopefully I can hang with him for the evening. Otherwise, I'll be by myself....in the hammer....for about 8 hours.


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

I heard he is using a backing track, now in concert.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

adcandour said:


> I'll be there too. Well,...I'm driving my wife and son there and staying over as well (I refused to pay to see him again).
> 
> I'll need to find a hotel. I've got a good friend over there, so hopefully I can hang with him for the evening. Otherwise, I'll be by myself....in the hammer....for about 8 hours.


hey, you could probably earn some money on the street, if you put on some lipstick!!


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

bolero said:


> hey, you could probably earn some money on the street, if you put on some lipstick!!


Well, I have a twin sister, so I know I would look okay. GLWTS?


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Well,...I enjoyed the concert from the hotel room. by myself. 

My son, however, had a face-to-face will the man himself - caught him while leaving from the underground parking. Serendipity at its finest.

Just like the Toronto concert, my wife and I were moved by the compassion of other concert goers who put my son before them. If it wasn't for them (well, a drunk dude named Merv), He wouldn't have 'met' Paul.

He'll remember the night forever.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

My son's review:
It was pretty incredible. Probably the most elaborate, expensive stage setup I've ever seen. It makes all the songs more epic, there's not many videos on YouTube filmed in the right spot that do it justice.
I realized it was my first time seeing real pyrotechnics as well. They were very hot on my face from the 9th row.
Must have been about a 3 hour concert, longest I've been to I think. But it never dragged on with all the songs he had to work with, he even skipped some of the more famous ones.
His singing is still great, I was surprised. He's sounded the same for the last 10 years or so. I loved that he was playing an instrument at all times, not just sitting behind a piano.
His drummer was especially good. He was the main person doing the backing vocals, all while drumming the whole time.
After the show everyone just exited onto the street and caused a massive traffic jam.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

damn, I had to miss it after all...gave my ticket to a friend, he said it was awesome


oh well....can't help about the shape I'm in


----------



## StratCat (Dec 30, 2013)

bolero said:


> damn, I had to miss it after all...gave my ticket to a friend, he said it was awesome
> 
> 
> oh well....can't help about the shape I'm in


Look on the bright side - you gave your friend the opportunity of a lifetime they will never forget. That's an amazing gift.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

ha, that is true!!

thanks


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Oops, wrong thread.


----------

